# Fursuit Commission Fears



## VitaiSlade (Dec 14, 2009)

After commissioning a fursuit from a decently well-known artist, b3mascots, I've been having fears about if I made the right choice or not. I was originally torn between two artists, b3mascots (Joecifur) and mixedcandy (LatinVixen). They would be coming out at about the same time, whichever I choose, so that was no factor. Mixedcandy was about $1,000 or so more expensive (give or take), but money wasn't really too much of an issue. What I was concerned most about was getting the best fursuit for my buck. Like I said, I ended up going with b3mascots, but I'm afraid of my decision.

The last time I commissioned a fursuit, it was done for very cheap, but it came out TERRIBLE. I hate it. The artist was a jerk to me, the airbrushing bled all over the suit....it was a disaster. Each time I've tried to commission a fursuit after that, I've had issues with the artist I am trying to commission or SOMETHING happens. I've been trying to get a really great suit for over 3 and a half years with no luck. This is why I am so afraid....I really want it to come out great....I don't know if I made the right decision or not though. What do you think?


----------



## Elessara (Dec 14, 2009)

Fursuits are a very personal thing... one suit could be the best I've ever seen while you may think that the same suit is utter crap.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Dec 14, 2009)

Joe is a really nice guy, and I've only heard good things about his suits. I don't think you have anything to worry about! :3


----------



## scouter5 (Dec 14, 2009)

IsabellaPrice said:


> Joe is a really nice guy, and I've only heard good things about his suits. I don't think you have anything to worry about! :3



i have a friend that has a partial from joecifur so i have goten a first hand look at his work and i was very impressed. i havent talked to him but from wht my friend told me he is great to work with and takes pride in his work which is a key factor you want to look for in buying anything.


----------



## Beetlecat (Dec 14, 2009)

No need to worry. Biggest difference between him and LV is stylistic. She has a few more years experience; but Joe is professional to talk to, easy to work with, and does sturdy work.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 14, 2009)

Crappy work and false promises (IE Jesskitt's Kitt Creations)


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 14, 2009)

Joe and Latin Vixen do good work, but they have gone down the factory production route.
Reguardless, they are very good people.


----------

